

Life moves pretty fast. Here are things that help you slow down - goodbytes
http://www.goodbytes.be/blog/article/life-moves-pretty-fast.-here-are-5-things-you-can-do-to-slow-down

======
jamestc
I do enjoy a good run, but I feel like walking gets a bad rap. Running will
help you feel great, walking will help you think straight. That's what I say,
anyway.

Will Self did an Authors@Google session where he talks about what I found to
be a in incredibly liberating and enlightening idea. He recommends breaking
the matrix of your daily to-and-from work/school/whatever commute by literally
walking all over the parts of town you'd normally drive right past on your way
to work. Under the bridges, over hills, through the parks, etc. You end up
developing a much broader visual reference of the places you mindlessly go
through on a daily basis, but more importantly, I think, you develop a deeper
sense of place.

Anybody with an hour to kill should check out the talk he gives, as he can do
it justice better than I can:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVEgOiB7Bo8>

------
zissou
Is the first sentence in the title a Ferris Bueller reference? If it's not,
it'd be cooler if it was.

~~~
goodbytes
Don't know about that, I thought it was a common thing to say about life :)

------
nnq
The straight razor advice is the funniest byte of lifehacking I've read for
years... of course, knowing how "handy" I am with things (managed to get a
friend bleeding from his eye by misusing an umbrella...), I'd say pass to it,
however "zen" it may sound :)

~~~
goodbytes
Hey nnq, it took me months to master using a straight razor, but it's
definitely worth it if you're willing to spend the time on it :). I could have
written "take a sauna", which is equally relaxing to me, but just costs more.

------
noinput
Good tips, for those who don't have kids! Good inspiration for me to write a
blog post about the same subject while having 2 munchkins running around for
12 hours a day.

~~~
reddit_clone
Indeed using a straight razor while children are running around might slow
down a person permanently.

A double edged razor with brush and soap sounds like a good compromise. Saves
quite a bit of money eventually.

------
rajdevar
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/stepheniliffe/6270719804/>

~~~
WalterGR
Link goes to a photo of a subway poster of Mahatma Ghandi and the quote,
"There is more to life than increasing its speed."

~~~
goodbytes
I can't find that link. Can you tell me where you found that link so I can fix
it?

~~~
WalterGR
Oh, I was just explaining rajdevar's link, which was posted without any
context. Sorry about the confusion.

------
001sky
This is a good thought piece. These are all things that require cognitive
energy by don't overlap with "work", in that they are tangible, analog, and
habituated differently. That being said, these things won't "slow you down"
unless _you make time for them_ first. That's the point he's trying to make,
but its worth repeating. It's like spending "more", but on a higher quality of
X (time, not money). You have to spend less somewhere else, though, to keep
the budget in check.

